# am I too big? (be nice but honest)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think you're too big for him.  
& if you are losing weight then I also wouldn't worry about it. Very cute horse!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks. i have lost 5 lbs in like 3 weeks. jaspy wubs hims mommy


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I think you look great! 

Take a look at me, Im much bigger than you, and I'm riding. Yesterday I rode a smaller horse than I normally ride, and we did just fine. 

Good luck on the weight loss, We have a Rider's Weight Support Group thread going in the fillies section, you'll find support there as well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a big gal too. We take a break every hour, she never seems sore or have any other health issues. I'm feel bad for my little Vida so I'm working on losing weight. 
My main worry is I'm 5'8" and she is 14.3. I kinda look like I'm on a pony but I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

16.2? You must be pretty darn tall! I like a horse that fills up my leg a bit more, to be honest; something where my heel doesn't hang below the horses barrel the way yours is in these pictures. But to your original question, he shouldn't have any problems carrying you. Good luck!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

im like 5ft 11


----------



## RegencySinbad (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you look fine. If your losing weight, then all the better, but really, you guys look great. =]


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I really can't say, but if you are concerned at all, it's more important to think of the psi on the horse's back than the total weight. A good, well-fitting saddle that spreads the weight can make a huge difference to how much any horse can carry. I've read that a horse can take 30% of his weight, but I don't have any experience in that.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Your fine and the horse looks like he deals with your weight fine. I always find it interesting that a woman with a little weight on her gets worried, yet these muscled out cowboys ride these small QHs in reining events and such and no one bats an eye. Muscles weight more than weight and some of those boys aren't small not to mention they are doing quite a bit more than some fun trail riding.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

heck no girl!! you aren't too big for him at all!

my first thought when i saw these pics was "too big for what?"

you two look absolutley ADORABLE together btw


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think you look fine on the horse. I don't think your horse would tape out at 16.2 hands, that would make you over 6' tall 
I would suggest a larger saddle for a better/comfortable fit. Otherwise you look fine for your horse.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Cat said:


> Your fine and the horse looks like he deals with your weight fine. I always find it interesting that a woman with a little weight on her gets worried, yet these muscled out cowboys ride these small QHs in reining events and such and no one bats an eye. Muscles weight more than weight and some of those boys aren't small not to mention they are doing quite a bit more than some fun trail riding.


Great point!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Your fine and the horse looks like he deals with your weight fine. I always find it interesting that a woman with a little weight on her gets worried, yet these muscled out cowboys ride these small QHs in reining events and such and no one bats an eye. Muscles weight more than weight and some of those boys aren't small not to mention they are doing quite a bit more than some fun trail riding.
> ...




I second this one.


----------



## johnboyrawks (Aug 13, 2008)

_no..i think you like fine on your horse...very cute as well_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin, A larger saddle will help not only your overall picture but will be more comfortable for you as well. As Sara suggested, I would be surprised if your horse sticks to 16.2 even with you being 5'11" but overall, he looks like he can handle you just fine.

A rule of thumb is a horse can carry 20-25% of their own weight which includes rider and tack. Some horses such as the QH can carry a little more due to their bone density.

As for cowboys on those smaller horses, most of those 14.3 horses are big boned and weigh over 1,100lb. My QH gelding is 14.3, weighs about 1050lb, and is built like a little fireplug. 

I remember that when I used to ride English, we used to say that any horse below 16h is a pony (lol)! Now I am very comfortable on a 15h stocky horse. In fact the older I get the shorter the horse should be!


----------



## Syble413 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you look okay on him. My suggestions would be to get a bigger saddle (as previously mentioned) & work on increasing the horse's weight and building his/her muscle mass. I've found that if the horse is well-conditioned, stocky, with lots of muscle (especially the hind quarters), they have an easier time carrying more weight.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

saddles are really hard to find for him. i bought this one for $150. it feels like it fits me. it fits jasper really good though. here is a less recent pic:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin, looking at your first picture and the one above I would have to say that the saddle is too small for you. You appear to be too tight in it. There should be some room behind you at the cantle and you should be able to get a fist between you and the pommel.

Check out these sites: http://www.western-saddle-guide.com/saddle-seat-size.html

http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/saddle-seat-size-chart.html

I'm 5'10, about 205lb, and ride a 17" saddle.

A proper fitting saddle will balance you a lot better and cause less strain on the horse and the saddle itself.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to agree about the saddle. I too am a larger gal, but I have good balance and light hands. A horse can take a better larger rider much easier than a smaller rider who has bad balance. He does look very perky in that second pic like he's having a good time. But the saddle does kinda jump out at you. Maybe if you sell it you would have the money for a larger saddle? If it fits him well, then I might try the same brand/kind just in a size bigger.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok what tree/Bars would i need for a narrow high withered horse?


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think that this saddle fits your horse that well otherwise you would not have all those pads.

There are websites that can help with saddle fit. There is one I believe on horse.com main page. Just click on saddle fit. 

Here are a couple sites to help

http://www.western-saddle-guide.com/saddle-fit.html

http://www.horses-and-horse-information.com/articles/0297basic.shtml

http://saddlesthatfit.com/


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

If the horse has no problems with carrying you like you said ,dont worry about it  you look perfectly fine on him


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> ok what tree/Bars would i need for a narrow high withered horse?


I would start with a 6 1/2" gullet and semi QH bars but I would not buy a saddle that I didn't try on him first.

I would not be concerned with the amount of pads being used. I ride with either a 1" felt pad under my saddle or a thinner felt pad and a Navajo to get me to 1"; the amount of pads is not as important as the total thickness. The pads are there for his protection not to compensate for an ill fitting saddle and a 1" pad offers the right amount for heavy training or for a long trail ride. It is the quality of the pad(s) that are important. You want to be able to wick moisture away from your horse's back which is why I want felt next to my horse not rubber or synthetics.

What Erin does need to do with her pads is place them correctly. There is too much coming out the back and the blue one is barely under the saddle as well as being uneven. If she started out with them in the correct place but they moved to where they are while riding, then that is another problem and one that is irritating her horse. A saddle pad should never move under the saddle - if it does then the saddle will be moving as you ride or the pad is bunching up, and that is a no-no.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

would getting a different pad help? like this one?
http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/cutback-built-up-pad.html


----------



## CountryGirl43 (Aug 3, 2008)

As long as the saddle fits and you both are comfortable I think you look fine. 

Have fun riding!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I know good pads are expensive but so many riders don't realize how it affects their horse's performance. You don't need a lot of pads, just one really good one for the time being.

Erin, a build-up pad like the one you linked to is fine if your saddle is too wide and falls down on his withers and that one, I believe, is synthetic.

Try these:
http://www.horse.com/Western-Tack/Saddle-Pads/Reinsman-Wool-Felt-Saddle-Pad-WIR30.html (FREE SHIPPING)

http://www.tackandsaddlediscounters.com/servlet/the-69/31"-X-32"-Blended/Detail (but I don't know the thickness)

or this one that you can put a Navajo on top of: http://www.yourequinestore.com/inde...D&ProdID=546&gclid=COqR-ajgjZUCFQyenAodpiSGfg

Avoid the ones that have neoprene or waffling, or "sticky" nonsense on the bottom. 

Here is a good article on pads: http://www.5starequineproducts.com/WhyUseWool.html


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i think its a medium tree... i bought it off my friend who had it in her barn. so what should i do? sell my saddle and buy a different one? would a gaited saddle work for him? this saddle is a tucker i think. this is what it looks like but it is black http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/plantation-saddle.html. 

i was told by a girl in a tack shop that i should just put more pads on him to make saddles fit him


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> i think its a medium tree... i bought it off my friend who had it in her barn. so what should i do? sell my saddle and buy a different one?


I would get a better fitting saddle for both of you.


> would a gaited saddle work for him?


There is no real difference between a gaited horse saddle and reg. except price and hype. I believe http://crestridgesaddlery.com/ might help in sizing your saddle, they custom make saddles to fit your horse (at least years ago they did).


> this saddle is a tucker i think. this is what it looks like but it is black http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/plantation-saddle.html.


 If it is a Tucker, you should be able to get your money out of it pretty easy.



> i was told by a girl in a tack shop that i should just put more pads on him to make saddles fit him


This person did not give the best advise. Check out some of the websites provided to help you choose a saddle that will work for both you and your horse, not to mention, your budget. Good luck!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

this is a 16 inch seat.!!!! i was told it was a 17 incher. i took some pics of it


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin, a 16" Tucker is like a 15 or 15 1/2 in a normal Western saddle. You would need a 17 1/2 or even an 18 in a Tucker to fit properly. Tuckers are pretty nice saddles and if you only paid $150 for it you should be able to do a whole lot better by putting it up on ebay. I wouldn't be surprised if it sold in the 500 - 700 range.

If the saddle looks even on your horse, the pommel is not hitting him on the withers, and the sweat marks are even without showing any pinching, then the saddle most likely fits him. Try to stay with that tree size in your next one.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what size reg. saddle would i need


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Based on your height and weight I would sit in a 17" and see how it feels. After sitting in your current saddle, the larger one will feel a lot roomier and be much more comfortable, but nothing smaller then a 17".


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok. how do you measure gulliet??


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This should help: http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/howshoulifit.html


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thank you. i am going to sell my saddle. so what is a good brand? i an prolly going to spend about $600-$700 on a used saddle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In that price range you can get a new Dakota saddle. I'm very impressed with the quality for the money. I have several saddles, one or two of them cost me over $2,500. I just bought a Dakota as a knock-a-round saddle and actually like it a great deal - good quality leather and made in Arkansas.

For a used one I'd look at a Rocking R, or an older Circle Y, or a Billy Cook (but one made in OK, not TX). The problem with the Billy Cook is that they usually have wide gullets so you have to be careful.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

so i should get semi QH bars


----------



## rebexter (Aug 14, 2008)

You look just fine!!! Remember that it doesn't always matter how much you weigh but how you support yourself. A small person (with a bad seat) can do more damage to their horses back than a large person (with a soft supported seat and body).


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my trainer told me i had a very soft seat!! there was a skinny lady who didnt.


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Gonna be honest. I didnt like the hind end in the first pics, horse needs muscle. I love that pic of the 2 of you in motion though.
I do agree with the others on the saddle. Its to small for you.
I sit a 16 inch western, and a 17.5 Tucker, although I dont own a Tucker, I was sized for one, and bought a Trekker Id say, go to a tack shop, have one of the good guys help you find your size in either saddle, then purchase from there. As far as your horse, take him in too to get fitted for size. Another thing I have become big about is the build of the withers and shoulder area. I had to up some money to make my horse comfortable and it was worth every penny. The saddle fits fine bareback, but when the blanket gets put on, it sits out of place, due to the indentation below the withers. I opted for the Charmayne James Ortho Barrel Pad. There are other ortho pads if build is the issue. 
Good luck, cause you 2 seem like a good match, just need to work on the hinney and the saddle.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe...You look so ahppy. 

I think you are fine, as of others on here, I too am a large teen, but am losing all my beauty. xD


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Like everyone's said . . .your fine!!

I'm just as big if not bigger and I have no probs. And I ride a LOT smaller horses then yours. I do endurance and I admit I don't actually do endurance rides at the moment because i'm too heavy for horses to lug me around for 80km but i still train them with no dramas. We have even found that the horses I train do better because they are used to my weight so when someone lighter gets on they think it's nothing and just fly around the ride like it was nothing!
Horses can carry alot of weight and it's always suprising what they can take.

I'm also on the weight loss trail so I know how you feel about that! good luck with it!


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

I think everyone has pretty much said it. 

You look fine on him, he looks comfortable. If there's nothing wrong with him, no rubbing or over tiredness, there is absolutely nothing to worry about! Congrats on losing the pounds  You two look great by the way.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Sara said:


> 16.2? You must be pretty darn tall! *I like a horse that fills up my leg a bit more, to be honest; something where my heel doesn't hang below the horses barrel the way yours is* in these pictures. But to your original question, he shouldn't have any problems carrying you. Good luck!


<<<< like mine on jarred 

to the OP: i think you look fine and you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i prolly just sold my saddle for $700. so i was thinking what about these saddles?

http://www.sstack.com/shopping/prod...=PRODUCT&iMainCat=4&iSubCat=7&iProductID=7395

http://www.sstack.com/shopping/prod...=PRODUCT&iMainCat=4&iSubCat=8&iProductID=7393


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

In my experience you get what you pay for when it comes to saddles. 

I would avoid the "package deals" on new less expensive saddles and look into good used name brand saddles. Check out Circle Y, Hereford, Billy Cook( Watch where its made)....there are others but these are good too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would avoid the ones you linked to like the plague.

Dumas gave you a good run down on brands of used saddles. The Billy Cook should come from OK not from TX. I'll add to that list with Rocking R. and Dakota for new saddles. They are lesser known brands but are made in Arkansas and are very good quality for the money. 

I just bought a Dakota from here: http://www.culturedcowboy.com/saddles/dakota/index.htm and Chuck worked out a deal for me after spending a good deal of time discussing my needs. Fortunately for me they turned out to be only an hour away so I went there to pick out my saddle. If you call them, ask for Chuck and tell him Bill from Pelzer told you to call. Make him give you a good deal!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 21, 2008)

Got to agree, you look just fine on your horse. I'd say a Dakota saddle is a good choice. I am planning on ordering from Cultured Cowboy come Feb myself. Though they aren't made in Arkansas, they are made in Ider, Alabama. :lol: Only wish they had a shop themselves, as they aren't that far from me!

I too am a bigger rider and all 3 of my horses handle my weight just fine. They range in height...14.1, 14.2 and 15.3. A lot depends on the horse. A lot also depends on the rider and how well balanced they are. You guys look great together!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Though they aren't made in Arkansas, they are made in Ider, Alabama. :lol: Only wish they had a shop themselves, as they aren't that far from me!


Thank you for the correction kind lady :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

you look just fine on your horse! i also agree on the saddle part too!! in the past 2 years i have 2 kids so yes i'm pretty well up there in wieght also......i'm 5'6 and i ride in a 17 inch english and a western saddle (my western saddles are a hardaman (costum) and a textan) i like the comment that some one made....the older you are the shorter the horse.......true!!!...lol....i'm 36 and abby is just under 14.1 but star is about 15 hands ...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i sent pics of my horse to chuck and she said he woould help me.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/beautiful-weste...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Here is a really good reasonable priced saddle!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dakota-Western-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Erin you are a doll for being so brave and posting pics etc.I am a new rider again, and I am constantly worrying about my weight too.Hubby got the big qh and I found a loving 15h 7y.o. appy.Last month when we had the vet out he said he weighed 950, needs to put on 50-70# which I have worked on since I got him on 7/12.He was ribby when I got him, but now I cant feel them.Anyways he handles me fine and Im a big girl and always working on the weight loss. We've had both horses on many trail rides and mine is kinda sluggish going up hill w/ me but he does do it. Bless his skinny butt.  
I hope you find the right saddle and continue to enjoy your horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a good saddle!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice saddle for a decent price. That is a reining saddle or show style saddle that is well broken in. The leather looks good from the pics but I'm surprised the stirrups are not turned (but you can do that yourself). That style saddle is great for a typical ride but the shape of the cantle is not really conducive for long trail ride although a lot of riders like them. 

Because it is well used, I would ask to see a pic of the bottom and I would like to know the gullet width. If it doesn't sell, and you like it, I would be tempted to offer the seller a lower amount. 

I've contacted sellers before and asked if they would end the auction early for $XXXX.XX. Many times they say no but I've gotten a few good buys that way, especially if there have been no bids - but sometimes that brings up the question as to Why are there no bids.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

The ebay saddles all sound so nice but what about returns? Be very careful about buying a saddle on ebay.. Not saying that you can't get a good buy but chances are ????


There are a couple of places that I would recommend. 

Here is one, great seller who understands todays costs (payments) and refunds! New and used saddles avail.:
http://www.holtzsaddleco.com/Western-Saddles-Trail-Saddles/c179_212/index.html


and this seller on Ebay is AWESOME! She will get whatever size you need. Very nice to deal with and great prices too. (check out the circle y's she has) She only deals in circle y and tex tan. This is a link to her items for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEX-TAN-COUNTRY...ryZ47293QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

